# PCB Grand Lagoon trout



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Caught this fat lady throwing a black zara spook jr. 
Released unharmed to grow bigger.
Thanks to DanS1 for the pic. 25.25" approx 6lbs.
Seems like we've caught more big trout this Spring
than ever before. WDE.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Big Trout I need to catch one this year.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! That's a good one right there!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup...dat's a good'un


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice sow! WDE!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice trout, good deal on the release.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!! Thanks for posting:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice catch; but 6 lb. for a 25 1/2 inch fish........that's Auburn math.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

War damn gator!


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Very nice catch; but 6 lb. for a 25 1/2 inch fish........that's Auburn math.


As opposed to bammer math? All bammers I know can only say "meth."

No official scale on board but my fishing partner would agree than it was around 6lbs..and he's a UGA guy. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

BigPapiAU said:


> As opposed to bammer math? All bammers I know can only say "meth."
> 
> No official scale on board but my fishing partner would agree than it was around 6lbs..and he's a UGA guy. Take that for what it's worth.


I say It's a pretty accurate weight estimate. The 28 1/2"r I caught a long time ago, was about 8lbs. The typical 22" trout is usually around 4lbs.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

BigPapiAU said:


> As opposed to bammer math? All bammers I know can only say "meth."
> 
> No official scale on board but my fishing partner would agree than it was around 6lbs..and he's a UGA guy. Take that for what it's worth.


Got to hand it to ya Papi, that was a real knee slapper. Guess I'll have to give you the benefit of the doubt since the bulldog checked your work.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

ood solid fish Papi. I'm sure it was close to six, Just bustin' your chops. No hard feelings.


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> ood solid fish Papi. I'm sure it was close to six, Just bustin' your chops. No hard feelings.


It all good. Let the fish do the talking.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice gator !!!:thumbup:


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

War eagle!! And nice trout!


----------

